# Examples of conformation that you like.



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I would love to see your opinions on what you like, please post a link for the dogs pedigree or a picture. Here's one of my favorites: VA1 SGR, CH. (US) Klodo vom Boxberg. Remember, these are opinions. I hope this thread can be a learning experience for those wanting to learn how to critique.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

That's a great looking dog. Pretty close to ideal for me too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

there already is a thread on this http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/175652-good-conformation-folder.html


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, we don't need to keep this one active.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Max von stephanitz actually selected klodo as sieger because he felt even back than the dogs were getting too long and angulated. Klodo was boxier than many of the top dogs before his time. 

Makes you think when you look at many top dogs now... 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah it does, a lot of showline bashers don't realize that the working lines have charged too.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't there only one GSD line to begin with?? And I believe that original line looks more like the working line looks now. I don't know when the "showline" appeared...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought that dogs like Klodo, and Flora(in his 5 generation pedigree) that had more angulation were selected as "pleasing to the eye" bye early American Fanciers and then they bred for more angulation. I may not be right though, either way Klodo and Flora's looks are my preference.


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Mine as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

I know almost nothing about the lines but that dog looks pretty perfect to me. I do not like the show line look(no offense). Seems so unhealthy to me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I love a dog with a straight topline, noble refined head, light boning, and a beautiful flowing trot. That pretty much sums it up to me. I think it's sad that you can't find a better showline nowadays(I sound old lol). They are supposed to be bred to a working standard, but a lot of them have trouble doing the work they were bred to do. . It's not impossible to find a good WL though.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

'20 SGR '22GV CH(US) Erich von Grafenwerth 
I don't know how a dog with this horrible of a head shape made US sieger.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Lance of Fran-Jo

Lance of Fran-Jo was the beginning of the angulation movement in the US.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks, you can tell a lot just by looking at him.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Like what??


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Hatter:


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Andaka, if I may? I am horrible about critiquing, so correct me please. 

With Lance, in the picture you posted, he seems short in the back, but that could be the way he is stacked. I also notice that his hock, the one pulled forward is very low to ground. Why is that? Are there pics if him in a more elongated stack? I am not seeing extreme angulation, but I know that a lot has to do with how they are stacked. 

Also in regards to Lance, I remember reading somewhere that he had near debilitating Pano, to the extreme that euthanasia was considered? Am I remembering wrong? Is thus something that has been seen to pass down to progeny?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

gsdsar said:


> Andaka, if I may? I am horrible about critiquing, so correct me please.
> 
> With Lance, in the picture you posted, he seems short in the back, but that could be the way he is stacked. I also notice that his hock, the one pulled forward is very low to ground. Why is that? Are there pics if him in a more elongated stack? I am not seeing extreme angulation, but I know that a lot has to do with how they are stacked.
> 
> ...


1967 GV CH (US/CAN) Lance of Fran-Jo This is the photo from the PDB. Maybe this will help with some of your questions about Lance.

Yes, Lance was nearly euthanized for his pano, and yes he did pass it on to his progeny and grandprogeny.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Andaka said:


> Like what??


I think he looks a lot like the heavier set dogs in the less angulated ASLs.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

HeidiGS said:


> '20 SGR '22GV CH(US) Erich von Grafenwerth
> I don't know how a dog with this horrible of a head shape made US sieger.


There is more to a dog than just its head.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

HeidiGS said:


> '20 SGR '22GV CH(US) Erich von Grafenwerth
> I don't know how a dog with this horrible of a head shape made US sieger.


This was very early in the development of the breed.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

HeidiGS said:


> I think he looks a lot like the heavier set dogs in the less angulated ASLs.


Did you look at his pedigree?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Andaka, if I may? I am horrible about critiquing, so correct me please.


1967 Select Gallery

Here is another photo of Lance.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Caralon's Hein vd Lockenheim

Hein was born here in the states, but he was imported in utero.

Caralon's Phantom v. Lebarland

Hein's son Phantom was one of my favorite dogs ever. I had the pleasure of holding him at ringside at the GSDC of Memphis show one year. Such class.

Von Ivo's Blithe Spirit

This is my favorite bitch, although I never had the pleasure of seeing her in oerson.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Bodo vom Lierberg


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Doc said:


> Bodo vom Lierberg


Here's his picture. 
VA1 SGR 1967 INT CH Bodo vom Lierberg


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

i love the German showline
this dog in particular
V Bruno vom Wallensener Hof


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Bruno is all working lines.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

He is gorgeous though.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

V Bill vom Fasanenhof


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

gagsd said:


> V Bill vom Fasanenhof


Be still, my heart! :wub:


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Bruno is all working lines.


my apologies. he did infact compete in compete in shows in australia, hence why i thought he was a showline
beautiful dog


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm looking through Lin's photos from the recent NASS and thought this male looked very nice especially for being a puppy


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I like that male. I wish he had better muscle tone, but there are a lot of things to like. Love the croup.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also saw this photo today, an acquaintance of mine owns this bitch


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

nice female, who is she?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ira-Ja-Iv-To


----------



## Aliana (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=535290-ringo-vom-marongstein

This dog is in my opinion the perfect example of what a GSD should look like; he has the absolute perfect topline and angulation of the croup and hocks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

VA4 Cimbo von der Burg Reichenstein


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Aliana said:


> V Ringo vom Marongstein
> 
> This dog is in my opinion the perfect example of what a GSD should look like; he has the absolute perfect topline and angulation of the croup and hocks.


I really like him too. Anyone else with conformation expertise (I don't have it, just know what I like) want to chime in?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

*Dam born : 10. April 2008*




_DN 21550002_


Tinka vom Alt-Ostland


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

What do you all think of these pages? It has descriptions and pictures. I like the Czech and DDR dogs. Don't like the show lines at all. ;-) 

The German Shepherd Dog: The German Shepherd Dog- DDR, Czech and British Lines

THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN CZECH AND AMERICAN SHEPHERDS | Booksforever1blog. BarkUpToday!

About German Shepherd Dog : Types & Lines of German Shepherds | GSD Types

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

I don't think the showline confirmation is good since it's split the GSD into two 'different types.' Does anyone share this view? I was just curious. The back angulation is too extreme for my liking and too drastic a change from the original.  

Any of the WLs are fine but I wonder how many one can find in Ontario especially if you like the Czech or DDR ones.


----------

